# Fuel cell ??



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

If we were to install a fuel cell you think we could get More Room Im thing if i use use a wider taller but not deep we could push back well the back brace or better yet use a strut bar, THe reason i ask is because i have a customer Who want 3 L7 kickers The well fit but need room foor the amp, battery , and singal processore

The speakers will fit

+ The rear of the car needs to be dynomated and trunk lid stuffed.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes you can, I've seen it done. The fuel cell was put in the original fuel tank location under the car and the trunk was recarpet. Our trunks are pretty huge without the fuel tank in there.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I did not know there was space do you know if it holds more ore the same amount of fuel That’s got to help the weight balance it really would be 50/50 and lowers the center of gravity


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Also How Much


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

How does he fill it up ????

Behind the license Plate That would be fringing awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

If I recall correctly, GM was not going to be able to get all the US safety testing done in time for the projected roll out, so they decided to put the tank in the trunk. In the Holden Monaro's they are under the car like they should be.

Gary


----------

